# daily driver with hydraulics



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Just looking to see what are the pros and cons of having a daily driver with hydraulics winter is just about here and can't ride my Harley since its never seen rain had my share of lowered cars starting with lowriders all the way to ratrods none with switches which were all Cadis i'm a Cadillac man looking to see what true lowriders think something I can drive to work and cruise the family around too heard alot of different views on it but that's just from friends that don't drive theres everyday let me know what you guys thinkletthere's everyday


----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

I use to drive my cutlass everyday it had partial wrapped frame extended a arms 6 batteries nd 2 pumps only problem I ever had was my front tires goin bald due to arms


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

You can do you a bigbody fleetwood on 14s wires, with shocks and ride great. Run 2 tons in the front and 3/4 ton truck springs in the rear.


----------



## Mr.GM (Jul 28, 2012)

I drove my cadi for two years now everyday no problems,except for going thru tires every six months(2"extention on uppers). Two pumps six batteries no accumulators. Some times when iv worked a shit load of overtime i can feel the road in my bones.lol. oh yeah no coffee in the morning either unless it has a good lid.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Me and my wife drive it to work daily. Just a simple 2 pump 4 battery setup.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a nice Fleetwood exactly what i'm looking for so far i'm getting new tires more often than normal and kind of bumpy ride


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> Me and my wife drive it to work daily. Just a simple 2 pump 4 battery setup.


NICE CADDY. ALWAYS WANTED A FLEETWOOD JUST LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks fella's. Yeah, mine just has 1" ext arms, so the tires wear well.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

One more thing charging the batterys what does that involve


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Heritage Fred said:


> One more thing charging the batterys what does that involve


A Schumacher SE1072 is your best bet.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

I use to drive my 93 cadi fleetwood on a daily bases to my shop. Nothing wrong but the bouncing in which you get use to it. Cadi sits on 13 x 7s and lifted with a 2 pump setup and 6 batteries. 1 inch extended arms are just fine on tires. And I don't know bout everyone else on where they live, but I can tell you driving in southern cali traffic is a mother fucker.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

here in Chicago traffic suxs ass to. an any small road construction or bumps my car feels like I'm on a boat.I wish I had a boat horn. but like ole boy said u get use to it. it first I use to drive locked up but learned to lower bout half way got a easier softer ride.bumps r still crazy but not as bad. I drive 25 miles a day .had to replace the front tires already.I think needs alignment cause it has ext.a arms, that's y I think alignment.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine daily drove a delta 88 with 3 pmps and 10 batteries throughout the winter in Detroit (since nobody addressed the winter) all he said he did was run 10w 30 oil and hit the switches a little when he started it to get the system hot(to avoid frozen cylinders and shit). You should be fine.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Man real shit the reason I won't mob a juiced car daily is because any car worth juicing costs twice as much to drive back and forth. That's it. Get your shit tight and practice preventative maintenance like anything else, you should want to invest in a smooth ride whether you're driving everyday for 100 miles or once a month for 10 minutes.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

whats a car worth juicing? Theres plenty of old cars that are both fun and cheap, and juice makes them MORE fun.
Im in Europe, and i have a domestic Ford on 2pump 6dump on 24v. Used sport coils all round with shocks. Honestly drives great. Wouldnt have anything without juice anymore. Honest.
Also, you dont need extended arms, specially if you are not plannin on hopping.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, if youre not switch happy batteries last a looooong time. My 24 set up is one bank shared between two pumps, and in two months they still lift lke the first day. And my stereo is hooked to one as well.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Well a daily lowrider is good most of the year.. Im from Iowa and i would never drive my Lowrider in the winter... for a few reasons:

We see alot of snow and ice out here dec-march... Trying to stop with 8 batteries in the trunk, and on 13's is quite a task in slippery conditions. Also out here the D.O.T pours tons of salt and sand out to melt the ice and increase traction... Salt and snow is a nice recipe for rust...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, thats another story, but unfortunatly i dont have anything else on the road right now  so it has to do in the snow as well...once my truck is on the road its gonna serve winter duties....after that will be a proper lolo project. With the $$ i earn i gotta think practical lol unless i win the lotto or something, in that case, screw practical!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

i been drivin my 97 town car 2pumps 4batterys goin on 2years.......u get uae to the ROUGH ride an 2"extended uppers i go through front tires every month or 2 :/cause i drive like 30-40 minuts away ti an from skool 3days a week.....i have the 1" an 2" uppers ajestable but always keep iit on 2cause i love how it looks an the high lock up it gets.....but think ima put it in 1" to save sum $$$


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

what ruff ride, properly done hydros run smooth.
And it aint the smartest shit to have 2" ext uppers on a daily. Unless you have a dollar bill three on your backyard.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> what ruff ride, properly done hydros run smooth.
> And it aint the smartest shit to have 2" ext uppers on a daily. Unless you have a dollar bill three on your backyard.



agreed! 1" on lincoln spoons still eat tires like crazy on 13's..


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

If you add accumulators to the rear with the shocks it makes a lowrider ride real close to stock.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

I drive my s10 2 pumps 4 batts everyday and I have 1 inch extended uppers 3.5 tons in the front mini coils in the back wit shocks rides good my batteries last all week but I wont touch them till the weekend ans I drive mine in the winter


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I drive my 73 impala daily and my roomate drives her 93 roadmaster daily both cut only thing is tires me i play with my switches and hop so if i break i am fucked


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

LowIndyd said:


> Me and my wife drive it to work daily. Just a simple 2 pump 4 battery setup.


 got a shot of the setup? I plan to run the same on my caprice and am playing hell trying to lay out the trunk


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Driving your lowrider with juice daily wont hurt anything. Just treat it like a normal car and keep up maintainance and keep your batteries charged and your straight. :biggrin:


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

I drive my Cutty all day every day! Running 2 pumps 6 batts 1 inch extended upper arms with 8's in the front w/ 3tons and 16's in the rear w/ 2 ton precuts, and i be hitting switches all day and never have any issues.


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

LowIndyd said:


> Me and my wife drive it to work daily. Just a simple 2 pump 4 battery setup.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

L-BOOGIE said:


> If you add accumulators to the rear with the shocks it makes a lowrider ride real close to stock.


 yup ...accumulators in the back will increase you ride comfort by alot!!


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

blue regal my wife n da white is mine n both juice but da white one is my a daily ride n I drive 17 miles round trip 5 days a week to work I usually left da front lil bit til my front tire straight even tho is 1" extended arm 2 pump six batterys 6 solenoid 4 switches n been driving like a year now n had brought tires yet after one year now


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

car88 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

car88 said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

here a better view of my daily ride


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I roll my monte to work every day all day rough as fuck but ima bout to buy some shocks and jump on the free way i have 3/4 inch ext with 8s all the way around two pump 4 batteries my 91 blazer on the other had sucked ass but i drove it all over fortworth and dallas those leaf springs showed no mercy when it came to bumps or dips


----------

